# Used Sig 226 9mm for $359...



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

It almost seems like a deal too good to pass up.

I was at a Police supply facility, and they had some previously owned Sig 226 models. They were all owned by Law Enforcement officers, and likely only got shot as often as necessary...although you cannot be sure if any recreational shooting has taken place. 

The one in better condition likewise had a much higher serial number...

I think one bagan U 18??????? and the other began U 41????????

Neither had the rail, and the nicer one had some aftermarket rubber grips instead of the stock grips. They both had night sights, and the nicer one glowed more...but during the day, the night sights were hard to use. they were tiny, and unlike many other night sights I have seen, there was no larger white dot painted around the tritium center.

I am looking at websites that tell you what to look for in a used gun so far, but most of what they say is over my head. The finish was nice on the nicer gun except for some silver spots on the handle. Both guns showed little holster wear overall.

What does a full set of springs cost for a Sig226? I may just replace all the springs if I decide to get it. Any opinions?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I guess that sounds like a great deal.

www.gunsprings.com may have a package of the springs needed for the gun.

I also heard that U can send your gun into Sig for a "tune up" for not too much $.

But, if U know how to disassemble it to do the hammer spring and all others prings, then that will save U $ t do it yourself.


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

I would see if you know anyone else that has done business with that store. just to make sure they will provide good service if you need it. My experiences with police trade in's like you said were only fired once a year to qualify. As far as recreational shooting its hard to tell but its hard to wear out a sig. the finish is what takes a beating on police guns cause they don't clean them much and they get beat up alot getting in and out of cars. Also i would assume that if one had been used for recreational shooting that officer would have probably cleaned it often so even in that case you probably wouldn't have a thing to worry about.

As far as the price someone else will have to help you with that as i haven't ever priced one of them new or used.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

I did some more caling around...a local firing range/gun store has factory refurbished Sig 226 in 9mm for $540.

I suppose for an extra $180, I get a 1 year warranty and a gun that likely has passed a rigerous inspection???


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

For that price and a police trade-in...get it. Ninety five percent of cops fire their sevice weapon for qualification purposes only. My department required qualification four times a year, 60 rounds each visit. So, even if that gun was five years old. That's 1200 rounds down the barrel. Personally, if it functions well I wouldn't put a dime in it, regarding springs, etc. I just looked at an used 9mm P226 for $575.00. Way too high. I didn't buy it.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

So far, I've never had any bad luck with the used high quality guns that I've bought. Nobody has put enough through them to run them down. So I sure wouldn't be scared of one. Even gunky ones clean up nicely with a little TLC. Great price for a sig, I don't think you'd be disappointed in it at all.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

bangbang said:


> I did some more caling around...a local firing range/gun store has factory refurbished Sig 226 in 9mm for $540.
> 
> I suppose for an extra $180, I get a 1 year warranty and a gun that likely has passed a rigerous inspection???


Getting one marked "certified pre-owned" is usually better. But my best advice for the one you were looking at is to check it over like a crazy person, bring a friend and have them do the same. And compare with a new Sig. But if you don't mind spending a few more dollars, certified pre-owned is your safest bet.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Spenser said:


> So far, I've never had any bad luck with the used high quality guns that I've bought. Nobody has put enough through them to run them down. So I sure wouldn't be scared of one. Even gunky ones clean up nicely with a little TLC. Great price for a sig, I don't think you'd be disappointed in it at all.


Thanks to all for the advice. I think I will have to pick that gun up tomorrow. I have ruled out the factory refubs for now...they do not come with night sights, and by the time I get one of those up to speed, I may as well buy a NEW one online...

That being said, I am not impressed with the night sights on the used gun. I checked them out in the bathroom with the lights off, and they work fine, but during the day, there is not much to look at. It's like, the tritium part is the ONLY "dot you get...there is not white painted circles around the tritium center...so it is hard to get your 3 dots aligned in daylight...at least harder than the other 3 dot sights I have used.

This will be something that I have to deal with though given the really low price.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

The used 229 I purchased came with night sights. They were old and dull. Here's a picture of my 229 with a new set of night sights. They are TRU GLO Brite-site. Tritium/fiber optic (TFO). Not cheap, but I think you can see the difference compared to others.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I hear that those are very nice night sights. Congrats!


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Those rear sights are about twice as deep as the ones I have...or is that the angle? They look like they are more than half an inch deep. And yes, they are quite different from your average everyday night sights.



SigZagger said:


>


----------



## standerson (Sep 22, 2006)

I just recently picked up a police trade 226 (9mm) with night sights. I thought about the Sig Service Plan but decided against it.

Sigs are not that difficult to break down and work on. I'm going to pick up a parts kit from topgunsupply and do the work myself. There is an excellent CD on the market on working on Sigs.


----------

